# Warcraft III CD-ROM drive error help



## chickennig (Jan 26, 2008)

When i try to start Warcraft III TFT i get this error. I know the CD isint scratched because it works on another computer.

CD-ROM Drive Error.
"Frozen Throne failed to run.
Please make sure your Frozen Throne disc is in your CD-ROM drive then click on 'Retry'"

I have patched to the newest patch.
I have reinstalled 5 or more times.
I have done everything on ttp://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=20657


----------



## DeBug (Feb 19, 2008)

Is your Warcraft cracked?


----------



## chickennig (Jan 26, 2008)

No.


----------



## grillinman (Feb 25, 2008)

Do any other games work? If this is an isolated incident then that just boggles my mind. If no other games work then I would guess its the CD drive. Is the drive up to speed with the requirements for WC3?


----------



## chickennig (Jan 26, 2008)

Its only for warcraft 3


----------



## like 45 ninjas. (Mar 25, 2008)

newest patch you say?
the newest official patch takes away the cd checks
1.21b is the most current patch
it sounds like you tried to crack an already patched game
but i could be wrong so don't take it as an offense


----------

